# The German Short-haired Pointer I grew up with



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I haven't seen any pictures of GSPs in the short time I have been reading this board and thought you would like to see pictures of the dog I grew up with. She died a long time ago at this point and these pictures are scans since it was before we had a digital camera. I miss her a lot and will probably get another dog sometime soon, but I don't think I can get another GSP. She was the only one for me.

We had a big backyard when I was a kid and we played baseball (using a tennis ball) with her all the time. She was in amazing shape since we played for hours and hours all the time. This was her saying "hit the ball, I'm ready"









Another of her ready to play ball:









Here she is as a puppy:









You looking at me?


----------



## Demonosirdis (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice doggy  I groowing very similar dogs  pointing dogs too


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful GSP. They are so eloquent and athletic. I love all the pointing breeds, but GSPs in particular. She was quite the looker.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## phoenix3404 (Oct 13, 2011)

Beautiful doggie. I just adopted a GSP. Right now she is 14 weeks old and is a real joy to have. I am having a blast learning more and more about the breed. Very interesting, i must say. My little ones name is Kaia.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

phoenix3404 said:


> Beautiful doggie. I just adopted a GSP. Right now she is 14 weeks old and is a real joy to have. I am having a blast learning more and more about the breed. Very interesting, i must say. My little ones name is Kaia.


I would love to see pics of your GSP puppy.


----------



## phoenix3404 (Oct 13, 2011)

Not quite sure how to post images of my puppy?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

I put the pictures on a website like photobucket and then you can copy it from there.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Here's my GSP x border collie mix. She acts more like a BC (except she points), but she fools people cause she looks more GSP. We do agility and disc together.


----------



## phoenix3404 (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is my GSP, Kaia.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Here's my GSP x border collie mix. She acts more like a BC (except she points), but she fools people cause she looks more GSP. We do agility and disc together.


What a great mix! She is beautiful. Great pic too. You have a great eye for photography.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

phoenix3404 said:


> Here is my GSP, Kaia.
> View attachment 28824
> View attachment 28825


GSP is such a beautiful breed and Kaia is so cute. I would love to see more pics.


----------



## phoenix3404 (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are a few more of my GSP Kaia.


----------



## JenandWes (Sep 28, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Here's my GSP x border collie mix. She acts more like a BC (except she points), but she fools people cause she looks more GSP. We do agility and disc together.


What a gorgeous girl! I grew up with GSPs, they are such an awesome breed. I adopted a BC mix (of what, who knows) a few months ago (he's about 8 months now). Her posture in this photo, and herding+pointing reminds me of him. Plus the cute little trace of white on the ear.


----------

